# Getting back into supply sales



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Well the wife is getting layed off Jan 15. She decided to get back into sales as neither of us has had time with full-time careers. We, she, will be selling bee supplies from our americasbeekeeper.com site. I was thinking Chinese importers as I see on most of the big suppliers. Diane wants to stick with American made products. If you know of any wholesale suppliers please let Diane know at [email protected] For all the suppliers already working with my teaching at USF nothing should change. Diane will probably tap into the hundred weight deals I already get every year.


----------

